# Support network homework help please!



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya,

We've been set homework for our next home study. We've been asked to do a spider diagram/mind map of our support network. I've done this but do we need to put how they support us All our sw said was that it can be as detailed or a simple as we like! How did you guys do yours And she did mention a map of our support. Do we do this ourselves our with the sw? I don't want them to think we're slacking!!! 

Thanks x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

If I remember correctly - We just did a spider diagram, detailing distance and connection type(Aunt, cousin, friend etc). No need to go into how they are going to support you unless they ask specifically. You can always go over that verbally with the SW.

Distance isn't too much of a problem - it can be for example, someone you can telephone to ask for advice.

They do like to see if you have connections that have children.

Good luck 

Tony


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi On mine I did it with me in a box in the middle with lines coming off the middle to various people.  If It was a family member who I see or spk to all the time I used a thick black line, in the box was eg. sister, see her 2 times per week.
If it was say a friend I only see once a month then I used a line not as thick.
If it was a friend who I spk to on the phone but dont see often and wouldn't be a physical support but moral support then I used a perforated line etc.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes we did similar, us in the middle with different circels coming off. W did the circles in different colours - one colour for immediate family, one for friends close by, one for friends that were further away etc etc.
Good luck.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ours was the same with the lines coming off. Then we used this to sort as to how they would support us. We had a large sheet of paper with a smallish square in the middle. Inside that we wrote the names of those who would give us the most support, this could have  been practical, emotional, advice etc. then around that square she drew a larger one, inside the gap between the larger and the smaller we drew people the next level of people. Then again she drew a larger square again around the middle square And we wrote everyone else's names here. People we only may call in an utter emergency, doctors, proffessionals etc were floating around the edge. The names were colour coded into family and friends.

Hope this explanation hasn't confused you as much as writing it has confused me


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

We did ours similar to an organisational chart (just a structure with lines leading out to info boxes). In each box we had their name, our relationship with them and how often we saw them. I added very brief comments about each person (things like “very supportive of adoption application” and “a good confidante” – that type of thing).
Our SW upped the ante though because I'd typed it all out neatly (I wished I hadn't spent so much time on it!) and said she wanted our family values typed out in 'fancy bubbles' and colours


----------



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you!!!!! You've given me loads of ideas!!! Xxx im going to improve ours tonight xxx


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we did our support plan with details of their relationship to us, type of support they would provide and whether indirect or direct support would be provided.
these people were then discussed in our HS and the support plan goes in your PAR and can come up at panel


my advice go for detail it shows not only that you have thought about the support that you will need, that you are prepared but also that you are aware that this is going to be tough


best of luck


----------

